# Sweeny Todd, The Demon Barber of Fleech Street



## Arbiter (Dec 22, 2007)

anyone seen this movie yet? it looks really good since i like alot of Tim Burton's movies exept Planet of the Apes(the remake sucked big time). it looks really good though, since Johnny Depp is gonna be in it and he's a real good actor


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm going to go see it. There's a lot of elements to it that appeal to me. I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## Barnem (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, I want to see this. I saw the theater version (with Hearn) and I highly doubt Burton can bungle this up.

You can see the original musical on youtube if you're willing to look.


----------



## westiebetch (Dec 23, 2007)

Ahem: Sweeney Todd, the Demon Barber of Fleet Street.

Spell it right, dammit.

Anyway I saw it, it's definitely good. And I say this as a huge fan of the original musical (like literally, Sweeney Todd is my biggest obsession. I played Mrs. Lovett when I did it.). There are things he cut that made me sad, and none of the cast can really sing well - especially Helena Bonham Carter (which made me REALLY sad as someone who's played Mrs. Lovett!) - except Anthony and Toby, but overall it really sucks you in and is visually stunning. Captures the feel of the piece pretty brilliantly, even if some of the musical's humor is underplayed at times.

As a devotee of the original, I give this a B+. It's not the musical, but it's good in its own right. My hopes are that people will see it and then go see the actual musical, either a taped version or live on stage. Seriously. It's pretty much the best musical ever written.


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm gonna go see it just cuz Johnny Depp and I'm a huge Tim Burtion fan. So one way or the other should be good for at least me


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 25, 2007)

I saw it last weekend, and I thought was pretty good.  I have not seen the stage version, so I didn't know what to expect when it came to the bloody parts.  I personally thought everyone did a nice job in doing their own singing (especially Johnny Depp), and I think Tim Burton did well at trying to fit the mood and tone of the original stage version with his use of the gothic theme and making the story very dark and slightly strange. I give it a thumbs-up.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 25, 2007)

Johnny Depp was lip singing on some of the bigger scores. I didn't realize it was a Tim Burton film until I saw the opening credits. At that point I threw a huge fit because I paid money for a Tim Burton film. I was however, completely surprised that this film wasn't terrible. It's a decent film, not my kind of flick, but Johnny Depp's acting never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 25, 2007)

Sweeney, not Sweeny...uh, anyways. I saw it and loved it. They cut some things from the musical, but well, that's just the way it happens - movies are different from stage shows, and there's always going to be a little tinkering. Of course, I'm a huge fan of Burton, and Depp. I'm actually not huge on horror/suspense/mucho blood movies, because I get freaked out pretty easily, but I loved this one, and want to see it again.  

Rowan is a huge fan of the musical, and she's the one that introduced it to me (much before we knew there would be a movie) and she loved it at well - and it is HARD to impress her when it comes to her musicals. 

(Oh, Bowtoid-Obelisk - in movies, generally they DO the music seperately from the actual filming. Singing while doing strenuous acting, etc. isn't impossible, but it's rather easier to do the music seperately. So lip singing - yeah. In any musical turned into a movie.)


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 26, 2007)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp was lip singing on some of the bigger scores.



How do you sing WITHOUT lips?

I think you mean lip synching, and yeah - everyone ALWAYS lip synchs in movies. Editing would be impossible otherwise.


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 27, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah and the MANY MANY MANY MANY MANY re shoots they do of EVERY thing. 

Even in small time TV they have this rule of shoot all major things at LEAST 3 times all minor twice, spontaneous once. The came guy of this show I was on taught me a lot of shit about the cams and how his job goes. Its a really fun career apparently... 

I gotta go see this movie bacuse its, a Mr.jhonny Depp, meow, all gothic lookin. Score and score baby!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 27, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As many times as I want to get syncing and singing right, I can never seem to remember to. It's like my body burns inside saying "YES" but my mind is like "LOL SHIT WUT WAS THAT". From what I've heard though, Depp didn't sing the bigger scores, mainly because he can't carry a note.


----------



## HonorableThief (Dec 27, 2007)

It was a wonderfully twisted comedy.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought it was an amazing film, and I highly recommend it, however...

I'm never watching it again.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 27, 2007)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Johnny Depp was lip singing on some of the bigger scores.



There's really no proof of that...


----------



## Fen (Dec 31, 2007)

ChillCoyotl said:
			
		

> I highly recommend it, however...
> 
> I'm never watching it again.



That right there...that made me laugh.

Anyone up for a loss of appetite and a strong urge to go vegan?  Then this is the movie for you!  It has some incredible musical scores, great camera work, and some very artistic shots in contrast with this revolting storyline.  It's like the Mona Lisa...it's quite ugly, but hard to look away from.
Highlight for lyrics. (turned white because of uncertain spoilers)
----------What is that?
---It's priest.  Have a little priest.
----------Is it really good?
---Sir, it's too good at least. Then again they don't come in sins of the flesh...so it's pretty fresh.
----------Awful lot of fat
---Only where it sat.
----------Haven't you got poet, or something like that?
---No, you see the trouble with poet is how do you know it's deceased? Try the priest.

---Lawyer's rather nice.
----------If it's for a price.
---Order something else, though, to follow since no one should swallow it twice.

(I couldn't resist slipping lyrics in here.)
The movie is a great display of bad morals, with a comedic effect of how casually it's slipped in there.  I've seen it twice now and have the songs on it saved to my computer ^^"...it's that good.  Ended rather abruptly though, and some elements from the original play were lost (e.g. Toby is supposed to go mad in the end, but instead keeps his mind intact).  I didn't know that Depp sang that well!


----------



## crazyKAT (Jan 5, 2008)

Saw this movie recently and loved it!!! The acting was awesome, Sacha Baron Cohen (Borat) does a great british accent. Did the color of the blood look weird to anyone though? I thought it looked very fake, but maybe Tim Burton was going for that.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Tried to see it yesterday, but it was out of the theater by then. :<


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Jan 6, 2008)

crazyKAT said:
			
		

> Saw this movie recently and loved it!!! The acting was awesome, Sacha Baron Cohen (Borat) does a great british accent. Did the color of the blood look weird to anyone though? I thought it looked very fake, but maybe Tim Burton was going for that.



I think the blood was very red for a reason. It was a contrast to all the black, white a gray tones of the rest of the movie. Tim Burton wanted the blood to really stand out and it did. The man is a directorial genius or a madman. I guess you could say either. But he did do an excellent job with Sweeney Todd. I prefer the stage production with George Hearn and Angela Lansbury. But I will buy this DVD when it comes out.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've seen this movie, and my response was "meh".


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 9, 2008)

As I'm a huge fan of musicals, I had to see it. I loved it, and will definately get it when it's on dvd.

I'm listening to songs from it on youtube as I'm typing, actually. Very funny at times. Especially By The Sea. His expression was amazing.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know if I am going to see it. The whole idea sounds...Werider than normal for him to do.


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw it and I loved. Its amazing as all hell. This movie is just plain genius. I'm buying it on dvd.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweeney Todd was such a brilliant movie, the acting and the music were very astounding. And yeah, I agree that some of the singing wasn't all that good, I mostly didn't like Joanna's voice. (wasn't the actress who played her starred in Phantom of the Opera? Just wonderin) I was getting a little anxious at the beginning when I kept hearing my best friend talking about how there was so much blood and everything. I actually didn't freak out or closed my eyes as I imagined I would, hhmmmm....maybe it was the weird color of the blood? Dunno, this is going to be one of my all time favorite Burton films ^-^


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

LobaHuskita said:
			
		

> Sweeney Todd was such a brilliant movie, the acting and the music were very astounding. And yeah, I agree that some of the singing wasn't all that good, I mostly didn't like Joanna's voice. (wasn't the actress who played her starred in Phantom of the Opera? Just wonderin) I was getting a little anxious at the beginning when I kept hearing my best friend talking about how there was so much blood and everything. I actually didn't freak out or closed my eyes as I imagined I would, hhmmmm....maybe it was the weird color of the blood? Dunno, this is going to be one of my all time favorite Burton films ^-^



Its a musical? Well, in that case I will see what its about, I think its worth it. I am just uncertain on this movie, but as I have learned in the past, there is more to things than the title.


----------



## westiebetch (Jan 13, 2008)

LobaHuskita said:
			
		

> Sweeney Todd was such a brilliant movie, the acting and the music were very astounding. And yeah, I agree that some of the singing wasn't all that good, I mostly didn't like Joanna's voice. (wasn't the actress who played her starred in Phantom of the Opera? Just wonderin) I was getting a little anxious at the beginning when I kept hearing my best friend talking about how there was so much blood and everything. I actually didn't freak out or closed my eyes as I imagined I would, hhmmmm....maybe it was the weird color of the blood? Dunno, this is going to be one of my all time favorite Burton films ^-^



No, the girl who played Johanna is NOT Emmy Rossum, who starred in Phantom. (Not that I saw that movie; it's a terrible musical so the movie would only be worse.) The actress playing Johanna is an unknown, a second year student at a performing arts college in the UK, I believe. At least she was a better singer than Helena Bonham Carter; every time I reflect on her Mrs. Lovett it depresses me a bit.


----------



## Zentio (Jan 13, 2008)

I saw it today, I liked it.

Though the songs weren't that memorable to me for some reason, I had to get the soundtrack to remember most of them.

Not like other movies like Across the Universe, The Producers, or Moulin Rogue where I remembered most of the songs after watching the movie.


----------

